# RecipeDB - Chimay Triple Type



## RecipeDB (3/6/08)

Chimay Triple Type  Ale - Belgian Tripel  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Weyermann Boho Pils Malt 5kgsWheat Malt 0.9kgCone sugar 0.3kgAle Malt 0.3kgMelanoidin Malt 0.2kgTarget 10% 25gms at 60 minsLiberty 3.2% 40gms at 15 minsIrish Moss at 15minsDextrose 0.2kg after day 3 of fermentationWLP500 89% attenuation started at 18 up to 21C65C Mash for one hour1.5 hr Boil   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner    0.9 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.3 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.2 kg Weyermann Melanoidin     0.3 kg Cane Sugar    0.2 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Target (Pellet, 11.0AA%, 60mins)    15 g Liberty (Pellet, 4.3AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     200 ml White Labs WLP500 - Trappist Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.074 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 28.9 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 7.31%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## scott_penno (6/2/09)

I was looking for an AG recipe for something similar to a Chimay White or Red and came across this. Has anyone attempted this recipe or have any comments to make? Does anyone have an alternate recipe?

sap.


----------



## jbirbeck (6/2/09)

sappas said:


> I was looking for an AG recipe for something similar to a Chimay White or Red and came across this. Has anyone attempted this recipe or have any comments to make? Does anyone have an alternate recipe?
> 
> sap.




I've done a simialr one to this, but a simpler grain bill, pils malt and carapils. Also tried making my own clear belgian candi from plain white sugar. From memory it was about the same sort of quantity as in the recipe. Made it up to about the same gravity and used saaz and hallertau ...Hall bittering and saaz to finish from memory at about the same time frame as the recipe. Used Wyeast 1214 (I think, it was three years ago) Was a nice beer.


----------

